# Hiring now - start at $55,000.00



## groundhawg (Nov 9, 2010)

My Son called to let me know that the Target D.C. in Tifton is now hiring and have several opening for "Leads" which are team leaders/supervisors.  Contact Target via their web site.  Pay is 55K to 65K depending on background.

My Son is on here as Treefrog if you want to send him a personal message.


----------



## ga41 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks !


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 14, 2011)

Talked to my son and they still have openings in Tifton and several other locations.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is a really nice wage for a team lead these days.   They could get away with paying 10k less per position for those and still fill them with qualified people.

Kudos to them.


----------

